# Looking for Older Players



## princessmorgan

Hey! I'm looking for friends 25+. I've been playing animal crossing since the original on game cube! I love anime and arts of all kinds. I mostly play for long hours on the weekends, and only for an hour or two in the evenings on weekdays!

Looking forward to playing together!


----------



## Marjet

Hi! I've been playing Animal Crossing since the start as well. I'm 25 and from the Netherlands. I would love to hang out sometime. I also work fulltime, so I'll playing a lot during the weekends and in the evenings during work days.


----------



## cainhurst

Hello! Awesome idea, starting this thread!  I'm 30, and would love to connect with other adult players. I'm on pretty frequently (aren't we all, these days?) so anyone can feel free to add me or send me messages and what have you. I'll go through this thread and add people periodically as well. "Old" folks represent!


----------



## randomforeignguy

29 yo us east coast time zone southern hemisphere. Lmk if you add me!!


----------



## callie14x

Hi there, I'm Pascal (also from the Netherlands), 31 and I'm playing Animal Crossing since 2006 (Animal Crossing Wild World). To be honest, New Leaf I played for the last time 7 or 8 months ago. I'm now playing New Horizons for a small week and it got me really hooked! I like the online play, specially in the time we live in at the moment. Great initiative to get some "old people" together. Feel free to add me, hope to see you soon.


----------



## princessmorgan

Forgot to put my fc Sw2474-9460-9613. Lemme know if you add me!


----------



## cainhurst

princessmorgan said:


> Forgot to put my fc Sw2474-9460-9613. Lemme know if you add me!



Just finished adding you!


----------



## Courier

I'm 27, feel free to add me!


----------



## skeletontape

I'm 33, EST. Would love some more friends!


----------



## kiomii

Add me too! I'd love some more AC buds


----------



## Sammr

Im 26! Feel free to add me !!

 SW-5030-1104-8262


----------



## jujum2020

I too have been playing AC since it was on gamecube. Getting use to the new game still, but would love some friends! I am 26! Still trying to learn this site lol. So I hope my friend code is visible.


----------



## Muyho

I'm Eddie, 26, I'm going to community college for Bakery arts. Yes looking to meet some new people.


----------



## RandomSanity

Good to see a thread like this. Similar situation to yours, though I'm a few years older. Would love to have some more mature friends. My FC is in my signature.


----------



## Phoebees

This is great! I'm 27 and played the original too! I'll definitely add you!


----------



## Maris82084

I am 30 and a daily player who has been hooked since the first Animal Crossing. It would be great to have a group of older people! Feel free to add me. I will add who I see here


----------



## Mashley

This is a great idea. I'm 28, GMT

I sunk serious time into the OG GC version but dropped off until new horizons.

My code is SW-0613-9237-4805


----------



## Lies85

Hi there, I'm Annelies from the Netherlands and 35 years old. Started Animal Crossing on the Nintendo DS when I was a lot younger  hoping to find some friends to visit me and vice versa! 
SW-5159-5732-0413 
Let me know when you add me.


----------



## Simplyynina

I’m 34 west coast time would love more ACNH friends to play with ^^ Will add you princessmorgan! Anyone else can add me as well SW-6578-3975-3190


----------



## Lies85

princessmorgan said:


> Forgot to put my fc Sw2474-9460-9613. Lemme know if you add me!


Added you!


----------



## Nintenshel

I'm 28, I'd be happy to play with you, I have a whole group of peeps I play with were all 28-35 lol my FC is 6186-0768-4595


----------



## randomforeignguy

Hey guys i was wondering if theres interest to make a group on the forums?


----------



## Simplyynina

Lies85 said:


> Hi there, I'm Annelies from the Netherlands and 35 years old. Started Animal Crossing on the Nintendo DS when I was a lot younger  hoping to find some friends to visit me and vice versa!
> SW-5159-5732-0413
> Let me know when you add me.


got your request  my gates open usually when I'm on feel free to stop by whenever ^^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020



randomforeignguy said:


> Hey guys i was wondering if theres interest to make a group on the forums, in forum chat, or on discord where we can all interact as a group more easily? Oldheads.. unite!


I like the idea of discord chat  ^^


----------



## beebs

Heya, I’m a 33 year old Las Vegas native.
Yeuuuhhh! Go old fogies!

Let me just put me teeth in first. . . . XD


----------



## bindee_

I’m 28 I could use some friends I’m new to this. I’ll send you a friend request


----------



## SkyeHigh420

I'm turning 24 here shortly and my husband is 27 who also plays.  We both love anime and art stuff, feel free to add me if you want.  :3


----------



## bobthecat

Hi Princess Morgan, I’m about to add you
i’m 25 and have been playing animal crossing ever since the Wild world ds edition  
Really excited about this game 
Feel free to add me back!

Fc: sw 0985 5857 5866


----------



## XOXO

I'm 27, PST (California here)  

Feel free to add me: 4207-6395-1708
I play everyday!


----------



## KamaSupra

I’m 38 and in PA, feel free to add me :3

3659-8756-5478


----------



## Katfaise

I’m 30 from Australia. I’m a daily player. Anyone is more than welcome to add me: SW-3976-2809-4573 :3


----------



## icypurr

39 and holding  east coast USA and play all the time.  Feel free to add me!  SW-0660-1026-6340


----------



## Gareatron

You can add me I'm 36 
SW-2481-6131-7150


----------



## HavocSource

I'm 34 and belgian, i play irregularly i love games and geek culture, my switch fc is SW-7263-0829-1115
Edit: My name on Nintendo is HavocSrc Player is Havoc, island is Source


----------



## randomforeignguy

link removed


----------



## Aquill

Im 30 from the UK, Im new to this I could do with some help. Send me a DM and I can add you


----------



## HavocSource

Join us on discord, we're gentle and helpful


----------



## Xarithia

Hi, my name is Jacqueline, I am 29 and from Australia. I am new to Animal Crossing. 

My friend code is sw-2500-4270-9348

Feel free to add me.


----------



## randomforeignguy

Xarithia said:


> Hi, my name is Jacqueline, I am 29 and from Australia. I am new to Animal Crossing.
> 
> My friend code is sw-2500-4270-9348
> 
> Feel free to add me.



Added!


----------



## piske

yayyy i was hoping for a thread like this! i'm 30+ and my switch code is in my siggie, please let me know if you add me! c:


----------



## randomforeignguy

overose said:


> yayyy i was hoping for a thread like this! i'm 30+ and my switch code is in my siggie, please let me know if you add me! c:


Adding ya!


----------



## HavocSource

Bump


----------



## dreamytoon

Im 26/F! My FC 2439-5095-3606


----------



## HavocSource

dreamytoon said:


> Im 26/F! My FC 2439-5095-3606


Feel free to join the discord, we're a friendly bunch on there








						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## Starlightt

Hey everyone, I'm 27! Feel free to add my code, I believe it's on the side bar or you can send me a message


----------



## Mokkipo

I already joined the discord, but hello! I'm 27 almost 28 and I'm quite new to the game but would love to make friends! Feel free to add me!


----------



## kyrynbunni

I'm 26 and been playing since the Gamecube days. I'll join the server in a bit, always nice to find a group of older players lol


----------



## Uaedaien

I'm 31, been playing since Game Cube. Would be great to have some more people to play with, fc: 6891-4927-4585


----------



## HavocSource

Uaedaien said:


> I'm 31, been playing since Game Cube. Would be great to have some more people to play with, fc: 6891-4927-4585


Hi Feel free to join us on discord too








						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## AC_mill

Well met! 28 y/o on Eastern time, got addicted back on the Gamecube AC and now being consumed by this one! Message me if you want to add will also be on the discord!


----------



## EpiDemic

I am 30, since i am working and a single dad, i have only some short Times i am able to play really active, but most of the Times i leave my gate open for Friends, so they can enjoy some southern Hemisphere.


----------



## zoeannec

Feel free to add me i am 25


----------



## HavocSource

EpiDemic said:


> I am 30, since i am working and a single dad, i have only some short Times i am able to play really active, but most of the Times i leave my gate open for Friends, so they can enjoy some southern Hemisphere.





zoeannec said:


> Feel free to add me i am 25


You can also join the discord for oldheads we're a growing little group active on all time zones








						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## Pumpkn

Hello! : )
My name is Brooke, I'm turning 26on Thursday, and I have been playing this game all hours of the day and night.
I've been quarantined for four weeks, so this has been all I'm doing .-.
I am in New Jersey so I'm EST time zone.

Anyone is more than welcome to add me: SW-4493-3835-1993
Please let me know if you do, I usually won't accept a random friend request.


----------



## Clairyb

Hey I'm Clair, 28 from the UK.

Have joined the old heads discord but I'll leave my friend code here too!

4735-9028-7794


----------



## randomforeignguy

Pumpkn said:


> Hello! : )
> My name is Brooke, I'm turning 26on Thursday, and I have been playing this game all hours of the day and night.
> I've been quarantined for four weeks, so this has been all I'm doing .-.
> I am in New Jersey so I'm EST time zone.
> 
> Anyone is more than welcome to add me: SW-4493-3835-1993
> Please let me know if you do, I usually won't accept a random friend request.




Stay safe in jersey!! Ill add ya but my nintendo is game$lave!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



zoeannec said:


> Feel free to add me i am 25View attachment 235256





zoeannec said:


> Feel free to add me i am 25View attachment 235256



Added! Nin is game$lave


----------



## quinnetmoi

Hoppity Hop.


----------



## rheezy

Helloo, I'm turning 27 this month, EST. Feel free to add me! 
SW-7144-6628-1996


----------



## mattu

Hi i'm 37 from UK feel free to add me, my friend code is in my signature.


----------



## quinnetmoi

Hoppity hip.


----------



## Kressica

Hey y’all! I’m about to turn 33. Playin New Horizons! Add me! Kressica in Isla Fargo! 
friend code: sw-5021-8120-1173


----------



## HavocSource

rheezy said:


> Helloo, I'm turning 27 this month, EST. Feel free to add me!
> SW-7144-6628-1996





mattu said:


> Hi i'm 37 from UK feel free to add me, my friend code is in my signature.





Kressica said:


> Hey y’all! I’m about to turn 33. Playin New Horizons! Add me! Kressica in Isla Fargo!
> friend code: sw-5021-8120-1173


Feel free to join us oldheads on discord. We're a community growing and active 24h/24 see you there








						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## HavocSource

Bump


----------



## katie.

Hi im 29 and from the UK have been playing since wild world. Thank you for making this thread! Also looking for new friends that are older players like me! Feel free to add.


----------



## Therhodian

27 Netherlands GMT+1 feel free to add me.


----------



## HavocSource

katie. said:


> Hi im 29 and from the UK have been playing since wild world. Thank you for making this thread! Also looking for new friends that are older players like me! Feel free to add.





Therhodian said:


> 27 Netherlands GMT+1 feel free to add me.


We also have a discord, the community there is bustling feel freee to join 








						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## Therhodian

HavocSource said:


> We also have a discord, the community there is bustling feel freee to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
> 
> 
> Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> discord.gg


invalid invite it says sadly!


----------



## HavocSource

Therhodian said:


> invalid invite it says sadly!


I corrected the link


----------



## ikouluke

thanks, i joined, see you all around


----------



## Layla

I’m 28 and would love more friends. My code is: 7469-7673-6780


----------



## cannabis_crossing

Hi everyone! Would LOVE some older players to be friends with. I’m 27 and I feel so old with some of these new players! Lol 
Please DM me your friend code and I’ll do the same. Xx


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

Hi friends.. My name is Whitney, I’m 26 and a student teacher living in Hawaii!
I’ve been playing Animal Crossing since wild world... so I’m pretty dedicated and know the games very well!!

id love to have some older people to talk to and visit 
I’m alwayssss down to visit/host!
Feel free to add my info, DM me if you do so I can’t do you too!


----------



## HavocSource

Bump


----------



## kendallrosee

Hi friend! I would love to join you guys! I'm 26. But the link isn't working?


----------



## zenni

26 going on 27 here! Been playing AC since... 2007? Wow... Time flies :0


----------



## Simplyynina

kendallrosee said:


> Hi friend! I would love to join you guys! I'm 26. But the link isn't working?





zenni said:


> 26 going on 27 here! Been playing AC since... 2007? Wow... Time flies :0



try this link i think we were doing some maint on the channel

https://discord.gg/P7T7VvG


----------



## biscuss

Hello! I have been playing animal crossing wild world for about 6 years! I’d love to visit your towns.


----------



## Steampunk Mage

Sure, I'm willing to friend you.  I gotta warn you, though:  I currently do not visit other towns very often (not even Friends' towns).  On the other hand, I do occasionally send items to friends via mail.

Oh, and I'm 28.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss

Hi I'm Caitlin I'm 24! I've been playing since gamecube lol.
Code is SW 450165705918


----------



## chibibunnyx

I'm 28, stay at home mom, so when I'm not doing anything, I'm playing lol.


----------



## Sami

I'm turning 27 in May! I added you, my switch account is named Squitten and ign is Sami~


----------



## Hirisa

I'm in my 40s and getting antsy after weeks of quarantining with my husband. Would love some ACNH companions.


----------



## steeze

Hello, my name is Steve. Ill be 25 this may and would love to meet other players who enjoyed the original and DS version of Animal Crossing. Thanks!


----------



## PocketTrash

This looks like a pretty fun group. I'm a guy in my mid-twenties who's played Animal Crossing since I was a kid in the GameCube days. I've played every game in the main series and one or two of the side-games, with a great deal of experience with most of them.

I'm looking for a few other adult players like me to hang out with occasionally, and to help fill out my catalog (what can I say, I'm a bit of a completionist  ). I'm gonna join the  Discord when I get a chance tonight or tomorrow; it is a bit late here in the Pacific Time Zone.


----------



## MeddlesomeWench

Hi, I'm Erica! I'm 26 and my husband and I both play. Eastern Standard Time. My FC is 2020-3430-5558. Glad to see some older players around!


----------



## HavocSource

Hello to all newcomers, this thread also has a discord where you are welcome








						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## Pao90

Hello there !

first timer 29yo from the UK here . ( playing quite a lot at the moment since game launched as most of you probably ATM XD )
I have literally 2 friends  and keep on procrastinating an island layout change!

feel free to reach out 

SW-4408-2899-3871


----------



## Alicia

Hey, joined your discord server! I'm 25, I've been playing animal crossing since gamecube. Just wanted to post here as well as in discord!
Thanks for creating the discord by the way, I think it's a great idea.


----------



## C_bebopp

I’d like to meet friends ^^
please message me for fc and I’ll add you!


----------



## myislandiscute

Hi, I would love some friends in-game! Even if only to get new fruits/flowers/gift extra DIY recipes and share the fun of visiting a different island. I'm 28, in the PST in the US, and have loved AC since the gamecube/DS days. Outside of AC, my main 'hobbies' are Disney (theme parks especially, but also the movies!) and kpop groups (my faves are girl groups). Please feel free to message me for my FC!


----------



## HavocSource

Bump


----------



## Aarrianna

Hello, I'm Lisa
I played Animal Crossing on the GameCube for so long. I Love it! My husband has joined playing ACNH with me and really enjoys it as well. It seems we are the oldest here so far, both 51. If you don't mind some oldies who are new to on line stuff and just learning discord then my friend code is 
6300 0840 0542
My character on game is Mahna on island Ogygia. My switch name is Aarrianna.


----------



## HavocSource

Aarrianna said:


> Hello, I'm Lisa
> I played Animal Crossing on the GameCube for so long. I Love it! My husband has joined playing ACNH with me and really enjoys it as well. It seems we are the oldest here so far, both 51. If you don't mind some oldies who are new to on line stuff and just learning discord then my friend code is
> 6300 0840 0542
> My character on game is Mahna on island Ogygia. My switch name is Aarrianna.


Welcome to ACNH, we also have a discord in this thread if you'd like. We don't mind older ppl that is the very point of this thread. here is the link








						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## seafarings

Hey my partner and I (mid to late twenties) both play AC and are gaming nerds playing way back in the day. I would love to have some older friends here to play with, please, feel free to add me!


----------



## HavocSource

The usual Bumping


----------



## lilithje

Hi! I've played Wild World for a bit, and New Leaf for ages, and it's nice to see more long time players here!
I'm from the Netherlands and would love to connect with fellow Dutchies.
Others welcome aswell!
SW- 0209-8219-8405


----------



## Lilly

I’m 26 from England and play evenings and weekends too, though I started with Wild World. Feel free to add me!
SW-2124-7995-5018


----------



## onemaartje

Hi! I am almost 25 ;-). Also from the Netherlands. Lots of dutchies here lol. 
Friend code: SW-1013-2849-7801


----------



## AndrewGK

I am one of the old gamers out there.  Back when Atari 2600 and Intellivision were the RAGE.

However, I don't age. I merely level up.   Will be level 50 this year.   Add me as friend please.   I don't bite.   Looking for good friends out there that like to do good trades and help each other out.   

Friend code to your left <<<--------


----------



## Kalle

Also playing since the GC. I love discussing the game, in depth. If interested, just DM me.


----------



## Junee

I'm 34 and have been playing since the Gamecube! FC is to the left.


----------



## GEEBRASS

Rad! Joined the Discord. I'm 44 and this is my first AC game...


----------



## Nanotea

Is there a discord for this? I’d love to join! I’m 26 in Canada and my island is set in SH!

EDIT: I see the discord link xD


----------



## Da Momma

Hi is 57 too old for this group?  I see most of you are in your mid 20's. If anyone doesn't mind I'd be glad to meet you, visit towns and invite you to my town. I'm also willing to share anything I may have that others need.


----------



## Katzenjammer

Da Momma said:


> Hi is 57 too old for this group? I see most of you are in your mid 20's. If anyone doesn't mind I'd be glad to meet you, visit towns and invite you to my town. I'm also willing to share anything I may have that others need.


You're way closer to my age than 20, you're fine, no worries! I'll add your friend code if I haven't already =^.^=

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020

In case anyone was wondering I just added all of you to my follow here on TBT, and if you haven't added my switch code yet or I haven't added you, then please feel free to do so! My Switch friend code is under my profile pic in the info to the left. Thank you! =^.^=
<------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Anblick

I'm 34, played New Leaf like it was a full time job and then some XD and in central time! I work 9-5 and am a bit of a night owl and am currently workin at home so I'm a bit more flexible.

5154-7968-6102


----------



## HavocSource

Lori377 said:


> You're way closer to my age than 20, you're fine, no worries! I'll add your friend code if I haven't already =^.^=
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020
> 
> In case anyone was wondering I just added all of you to my follow here on TBT, and if you haven't added my switch code yet or I haven't added you, then please feel free to do so! My Switch friend code is under my profile pic in the info to the left. Thank you! =^.^=
> <------------------------------------------------------------------





Anblick said:


> I'm 34, played New Leaf like it was a full time job and then some XD and in central time! I work 9-5 and am a bit of a night owl and am currently workin at home so I'm a bit more flexible.
> 
> 5154-7968-6102


I've Pmed you two


----------



## Bekaa

Hi. Another age 50+ player here. May I join the fun?


----------



## HavocSource

LivinTheLife said:


> Hi. Another age 50+ player here. May I join the fun?



Sure i'll pm yyou


----------



## Da Momma

@Lori377 , I don't play on Switch. I play on 3ds...acnl.


----------



## Katzenjammer

Oh, that's cool too! I haven't messed with that game yet as far as putting it's info up here, even though I do log into it every day lol. I'll add my 3DS friend code to my info when I get a chance, so anyone can feel free to add me if they want to. =^.^=


----------



## Pendragon1980

I'm Carrie aka Pendragon. I'm 40. This is my first animal crossing game but I've been playing video games since waaayy back on my NES


----------



## Miya902

I'm 30 from California, USA. I've been playing since Wild World, but have played the original on Gamecube. I'm not too active on here but very active on sites like Twitter, Facebook and Discord.


----------

